# Fall looks for NC45/NC50/C7



## califabulous (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Gals!

  	I need your help!  I want to create a fall look for this season but I can't seem to put away my fluer power blush and bronze-y colors.  I totally love bright lips and nude lips but I think I need to switch it up a bit.

  	All I can come up with are neutral eye looks, dirty plum blusher!  HELP
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	What are you all wearing on eyes, lips and cheeks this season (from any brand)? THANKS!


----------



## afulton (Sep 10, 2011)

This week, I have been wearing the colors from the MAC Me Over Collection.  Here are some combinations:

  	Base:  Treasure Hunt Paint Pot (Posh Paradise collection)
  	Lid:  Mythical eyeshadow
  	Crease:  Carbonized
  	Highlight:  Modette eyeshadow (Warm and Cozy collection)

  	Base:  Groundwork paintpot
  	Lid:  Carbonized
  	Highlight:  Ricepaper

  	Base:  Groundwork paintpot
  	Lid:  Outre eyeshadow
  	Crease:  Carbonized eyeshadow
  	Highlight:  Arena

  	I have used Torrid Blush, Queen Ebony Bronzer as contour and MAC Golden Bronze powder as highlight.  I also used Ambering Rose with Queen Ebony Bronzer as contour.

  	HTH


----------

